# Generator cord set



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm just curious what you all use for a cord set to connect a portable generator (50kw) to a manual transfer switch?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I really like Meltric products for that sort of thing.

http://www.meltric.com/

There are other manufacturers of Pin & sleeve receptacle combinations. Appleton is one. They make them rated up to several hundred amps, maybe more.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Appleton pin & sleeve & a big azz SO cable. Ship to shore cable I think is a slang term for it. I can post a pix tomorrow.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

ohmontherange said:


> Appleton pin & sleeve & a big azz SO cable. Ship to shore cable I think is a slang term for it. I can post a pix tomorrow.


These generators come with crimp-on pins and a socket. It's something like a battery charger plug for a forklift. You just have to crimp on the ends and snap them in the plug. I've used welder cable before but I'm not sure if its code to use three separate conductors and tape them together.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> These generators come with crimp-on pins and a socket. It's something like a battery charger plug for a forklift. You just have to crimp on the ends and snap them in the plug. I've used welder cable before but I'm not sure if its code to use three separate conductors and tape them together.


I have seen the circus folk use the single conductors into the pin n sleeve. I don't think so cable is made In /0 sizes biggest I have seen or handled was 5 2 so. We use single 2/ and 4/0 for our generators I dont see the difference between using camlocks or a pin n sleeve. Maybe bbq can chime in


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> These generators come with crimp-on pins and a socket. It's something like a battery charger plug for a forklift. You just have to crimp on the ends and snap them in the plug. I've used welder cable before but I'm not sure if its code to use three separate conductors and tape them together.


IIRC that is the Anderson connectors.

Let moi post the photo what it look like.










I know Winco did used them before but now I am not sure if they are still using it or not.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I would use camlocks before I used those we use them for batteries but are they rated for higher voltage?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

socalelect said:


> I think I would use camlocks before I used those we use them for batteries but are they rated for higher voltage?


Evidently they are because that's the style of recept the generator comes with. I usually use welder cable but wondered about using 2/0 SO cord.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Evidently they are because that's the style of recept the generator comes with. I usually use welder cable but wondered about using 2/0 SO cord.


Do they even make 2/0 so cord are we talking a multi conductor cable or a single. The singles we use are type w iirc. I know it's really pricey


What brand of generator im raciest with generators I only deal with multiquip


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

socalelect said:


> Do they even make 2/0 so cord are we talking a multi conductor cable or a single. The singles we use are type w iirc. I know it's really pricey
> 
> 
> What brand of generator im raciest with generators I only deal with multiquip


Yes, I can special order 2/0 SO cord and it's comparable to three runs of single conductor.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

wendon said:


> Yes, I can special order 2/0 SO cord and it's comparable to three runs of single conductor.



I had no idea, who's the manufacturing and lol what's the weight per foot or 50


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

socalelect said:


> I think I would use camlocks before I used those we use them for batteries but are they rated for higher voltage?


I did read the specs they are rated up to 600 volts .,, But I am not too crazy to use that on higher voltage level there is too many thing can go wrong with it.

but for larger plugs normally either camlockers or pin et sleeve useally work the best.

I did see one pin sleeve verison that is 400 amp ( 415Y240 volts ) and that is pretty huge noramlly it will take two peoples to just plug it in.

Merci,
Marc


----------

